# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1С 7.7 Внешние отчеты и обработки более 100 шт

## Cergei_

1С 7.7: Набор внешних полезных отчетов и обработок более 100 шт. 
Архив содержит следующие папки: 
1.Папка Админ- отчеты и обработки по работе с пользователями (монитор, изгнание, смена паролей), архивирование БД, удаление паролей 

2.Папка Бухгалтерия- отчеты и обработки для 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7: Черный приход, акты сверок, отчеты по банку, кассе, движению денежных средств, доработанные ЖО, Карточки счетов, ОСВ, Материальные отчеты, отчеты по НДС, отчетыпо счетам фактурам, свертку итогов и др. 

3.Папка Зарплата - отчеты и обработки для 1С:Зарплаты и Кадры 7.7: отчеты и расшифровки по ЕСН и НДФЛ, работа с Журналом расчетов ,справки по з\пл, отчеты по больничным листам, работа с календарями, кадровые отчеты, смена периода и д.р. 

4.Папка Общие -содержит универсальные отчеты и обработки для платформы 7.7: работа с DBF, отчеты и обработки по документам, журналам документов, периодическим реквизитами, справочникам и константам 

5.Папка Перенос данных -содержит обработки для обмена данными между базами данных 1С, по загрузке данных в БД их разных источников 

6.Папка Разработка - отчеты и обработки в помощь разработчику: работа с меню, работа с ТЗ, работа с Итогами, с цветом, с запросами, макро-языком и др. 

7.Папка Торговля - отчеты и обработки для 1С:Торговли 7.7: акт сверки, двигатель регистров, товарный отчет, контроль цен.

*Скачать с Deposit*

----------

*Rimma* (23.01.2012), 007_sasha (19.07.2013), 124 (18.01.2012), 12TOD12 (13.04.2016), 211030Lina (04.06.2015), 292944028 (30.07.2015), 6Катя9 (25.01.2012), 988104 (27.12.2011), a-nm2005 (22.06.2012), a77a (09.01.2014), abc1970 (06.01.2015), abrafaks (04.03.2014), acrius (18.02.2014), Agasper (29.11.2011), Agema (26.09.2011), agro-gamma (21.10.2012), AgropyronVIN (07.03.2013), aku (09.11.2011), AKYMA (24.07.2013), aladdin (24.01.2012), AlBg1955 (17.05.2018), AleSeMa (20.03.2012), alex0995 (24.05.2018), alex130660 (26.11.2011), alex20092009 (28.06.2014), AlexanderTiger (08.02.2013), alexey-v (27.12.2013), Alexm03 (28.02.2014), alexmal (18.06.2012), alexmargo (09.03.2016), AlexSamarsky (07.11.2013), alex_strel (17.02.2015), aliaks (06.02.2012), AlinaMalina (24.07.2016), alsbrix (29.05.2013), alxndr52 (06.07.2020), amarus (01.07.2015), AmEN1311 (18.10.2019), and69 (11.10.2011), andor1970 (12.08.2015), ANDR1607 (06.04.2013), andrewdolg (31.03.2014), andrianos2014 (13.12.2014), AndryD (08.04.2012), Animat (03.12.2018), Aniskin86 (26.03.2014), ant2002 (21.05.2013), Archifox (21.12.2011), Arina2013 (16.09.2011), Arsen1967 (19.12.2011), artbi (27.02.2017), Artin (01.04.2019), asdf90 (14.02.2013), asima888 (19.04.2015), asrock (01.02.2012), astra51 (09.10.2011), av762 (21.12.2011), avavadim (01.07.2013), Bahmut (04.04.2017), beaster_gs (03.12.2014), bentim (29.12.2012), bgmot (10.04.2012), bizon_kostroma (10.04.2020), BlackAngelPRM (02.06.2015), Bladenv (10.07.2015), blaik (02.03.2018), borisusman (08.10.2011), Bronco (23.12.2011), brownb (13.10.2011), bvv74 (11.01.2012), ch09 (13.12.2011), chekalex (04.02.2019), chern (24.09.2012), cio (24.03.2015), Comandore 1982 (06.02.2016), coolfik (14.09.2012), Corsso (24.01.2012), crash (04.06.2013), cthutql (24.01.2012), ctpek03a (10.03.2012), cussiel (22.02.2013), D.W. (08.02.2012), d3t (10.04.2014), d485004@drdrb. (04.03.2014), d9065 (29.10.2012), darrky2001 (11.12.2013), darxann (19.04.2014), DataEntry (24.04.2015), dauriya (04.06.2012), DClone (21.12.2011), ddd2002 (21.07.2016), DDoSS (01.12.2011), Defolt98 (07.08.2013), Delta-911 (28.01.2012), DenisA (13.12.2011), DenisKarenskih (25.02.2014), Dima Kaskad (30.01.2020), Dimas_rostov (08.01.2012), Direktor (29.11.2011), dm71 (02.11.2011), Dmitriy11 (17.08.2022), dobraleks (01.11.2011), DoctorDed (10.02.2013), doktoranton (03.05.2016), dudkined (13.06.2017), dvlad0 (22.01.2015), dxfhs (06.03.2016), d_vecher (13.10.2011), ekenf (14.03.2012), eldorado (25.12.2012), elena09-64 (08.04.2012), elya1980 (19.04.2012), embler (15.01.2013), emeva (21.09.2011), Enzo2012 (27.11.2015), eremite_rv (20.12.2012), eTix (16.02.2019), europs (12.04.2012), evlampev (10.01.2012), felo (08.02.2012), fenix_m (22.11.2012), feter (10.12.2011), fi898 (24.06.2012), fil_and (15.12.2011), finik_nk (08.08.2012), finkrit (06.11.2014), flex81 (05.01.2012), foraza (12.01.2012), Formula76 (30.06.2015), fraps2005 (06.07.2018), freeman74 (21.06.2012), Gala00 (07.02.2012), Garik-1980 (04.01.2015), gordik2007 (13.01.2012), graf_vadim (26.09.2012), GrAn59 (30.10.2019), grebets2006 (28.01.2012), gromov (21.07.2014), GrumBumBes (26.03.2012), gwen (19.03.2013), Hameleon (07.10.2011), harin66 (02.07.2012), herr Daniel (06.11.2013), IB84 (25.01.2012), Iden6666 (22.01.2014), IgorHar (17.02.2014), Igor_sm (15.04.2016), igozakh (03.03.2013), Ih Bin Денис (05.04.2012), IlyaAndr (04.07.2012), imukhamediev (09.01.2015), inrutxt (02.01.2022), irasik1 (24.01.2012), Irch (19.03.2014), IrinaKostroma (18.07.2012), ism (25.02.2014), istyak (06.09.2012), italianoIs (03.02.2012), ivo83 (24.05.2015), JamGen (22.05.2015), jAMMA (26.10.2011), jigden (06.03.2012), john54nsk (28.01.2012), Joy83 (30.05.2013), JuliaPuma (05.08.2014), k0ketbi4 (14.05.2012), kaa1976 (12.01.2012), kaizZer (17.11.2011), Kalinoff (23.04.2015), Katty_мел (09.11.2012), kea2 (22.01.2013), kernel (25.07.2012), kisalusa (17.07.2012), Klimbna (18.02.2015), klygin (20.01.2012), kmservis (19.10.2012), KoMarina100 (30.09.2020), korshun444 (15.01.2013), kostya770 (31.01.2012), Kotenok147 (16.12.2014), KOV (27.04.2017), kpd999 (28.06.2018), krepko (26.01.2015), Kseniya (18.12.2011), kseniyab (12.06.2013), ksislv (13.09.2015), ktv1234 (24.01.2012), kuv (09.11.2012), Kypc (26.04.2012), Lakrista (18.01.2012), Lani (30.10.2013), lansy (29.09.2011), ldv75 (01.02.2012), lelikvasilyev (30.10.2020), lenadi2 (28.03.2013), Lenox11 (30.03.2019), Leonid28 (01.06.2012), Leya (19.07.2017), Limonnn (12.02.2013), Lion_77 (08.03.2014), Lisa A (28.12.2011), lizer (06.02.2012), LLIAX (22.12.2011), lorikp (13.03.2017), lr_ (07.12.2020), Lyboom (11.07.2014), maestro22 (31.03.2016), makfromkz (17.11.2011), maksimkozupi (12.01.2012), maldek (01.07.2015), malina04 (05.06.2014), margo74 (21.02.2014), margo75 (16.11.2011), marinkashi (10.12.2014), Marischka (03.02.2012), MarishaMarvel (29.03.2016), marivana (05.06.2012), Marto (14.10.2013), MaxNet (25.10.2012), Mel2517 (14.07.2012), Memphisst (13.09.2012), Merro (12.04.2017), Mexes5 (07.12.2011), Mic_ (06.07.2016), mihalych (14.11.2014), Mik0la (05.01.2012), MilAnd (24.01.2012), milena7 (21.06.2012), Milina888 (05.02.2015), mishagl (14.03.2014), mnemocode (30.01.2014), mogilena (18.05.2012), mogs424 (31.10.2011), moldovan515 (14.02.2018), mordvinovds (22.03.2016), morpod (25.01.2012), Moscovith (06.08.2012), moyo (31.01.2015), mr.omon (29.03.2012), mrisha (17.09.2013), Mr_OMG (31.07.2012), muhacc (03.01.2012), mulyar.spb (20.12.2011), Natali-1505 (06.04.2012), Natroma (14.11.2011), Natusik_76 (02.02.2012), Navarra (05.02.2013), nesidor (25.11.2015), Newhell (17.02.2013), nezabudka (12.04.2013), nicknick21 (19.02.2017), Nikhaksev (29.11.2011), Ninaugntu (22.03.2012), nmor (10.11.2011), no99 (27.04.2015), npu (23.01.2012), nt_ (03.10.2011), nUBis (23.01.2015), o-bol (05.09.2012), okril (04.03.2019), Olegst (19.05.2015), olegtelec (22.12.2011), olegzt (21.07.2014), OLga=) (28.12.2011), olgabuh (17.12.2011), onguk (26.01.2013), oooliaf (02.02.2012), orlov42 (18.10.2012), orl_vlad72 (07.01.2012), paha12 (09.02.2012), PavelS21 (28.02.2013), Pilamag (30.12.2011), Pipece (10.07.2012), piterk (06.02.2012), poctak (08.07.2012), polltora (23.01.2014), polmax (17.01.2012), pololeg (22.01.2012), ppskala1 (25.02.2013), Prichina (21.06.2013), proffe (28.12.2011), profistar (17.12.2011), program3 (25.10.2020), project (26.12.2011), psa16 (01.02.2012), Pupkin-Vasya (27.11.2012), Ramil90 (03.02.2013), Rarog (25.01.2012), riddler21 (06.07.2016), rostianew (18.12.2012), Rs-13 (10.06.2016), RubZ (01.07.2015), Rugar (12.01.2018), rutya (01.04.2012), SalDo (06.03.2016), salmail (18.10.2013), samogon (20.06.2012), Sancha (22.04.2021), sanchoke (10.07.2015), Sanitch (31.05.2014), Sapotya (07.06.2016), saran4ik (19.05.2015), SashkaNebesny (24.07.2018), scorpion1974 (29.10.2013), sean69 (27.01.2015), selvla (05.08.2012), Semen5757575 (05.01.2012), semmrn (24.03.2013), SereguS (27.12.2011), serg7strel (01.11.2011), SergBusqets (29.10.2012), sergey80 (19.06.2013), sergeym1 (29.11.2022), Sergik010 (12.12.2011), SergIv67 (25.04.2014), serg_alex (10.05.2013), Serjion (10.11.2011), SerNikAnt (23.12.2011), shaker (18.09.2013), Shela (10.12.2011), Shendol (05.01.2018), Shimer (24.07.2016), shiva01 (26.10.2012), shopol (24.03.2012), Shuny (06.07.2017), skaf2004 (03.04.2021), Slavestas (27.02.2018), SLK01 (14.06.2012), smart72 (23.01.2012), smcbis (17.01.2012), Smenit (16.12.2014), Snezha (24.03.2013), sserg (26.12.2012), ssr113 (21.06.2012), staroverr (14.03.2012), StarushkaIK (14.10.2011), statik-87 (29.03.2019), Sterling86 (10.07.2015), stik37 (21.09.2011), Stirlitz (23.12.2011), St_George (31.07.2013), Svetik 1979 (11.11.2011), svv1979 (06.12.2012), swoi (27.09.2011), TachYanochka (27.02.2014), tajfun2006 (19.10.2011), tania_123 (10.07.2014), Tarakanza (06.02.2012), tatiana871 (22.01.2014), TayGen (20.05.2019), terbas (13.03.2015), Terrans (28.09.2012), tesei (21.01.2021), TigerX (21.04.2015), tipOk (23.04.2012), Tishu (08.12.2011), Tjodmar (27.01.2012), todder (18.06.2015), TokOS (12.07.2016), toliktigr (21.03.2012), trel (31.03.2014), tretyi (21.03.2012), Tsvetik123 (28.11.2011), turbogaga (28.09.2012), Tviktor (11.09.2013), t_eleg (18.05.2013), t_ss (06.10.2015), unclevad (05.08.2013), Unrealka (28.10.2014), user1212 (07.02.2012), v51035 (15.05.2014), VADEUS (17.04.2013), vagudok (21.04.2014), Vahh (20.08.2012), vakic (30.08.2012), valanord (20.06.2012), valeray (04.03.2014), valeria77 (02.08.2012), valerkin2013 (05.06.2019), varmau (29.03.2014), vasy9856 (02.09.2015), vb077 (19.12.2011), vb_ (23.01.2012), vchirkin (04.10.2022), veklich (21.10.2012), VelkaGot (22.09.2015), vgraz (04.04.2013), Vic1958 (23.12.2011), viktorsmirensk (20.04.2013), virmeiker (18.11.2019), Vitality (09.12.2013), vitus_b (02.06.2012), vjnjwbrk (21.10.2022), vogoblin (18.10.2015), Voldemard16 (04.09.2013), vovchicnn (23.06.2013), w1llko (12.01.2013), wawank (06.04.2012), webturist (12.03.2013), wellcam1 (21.09.2015), wit2007 (19.01.2012), WOWA55 (18.12.2014), X-myRzA (14.07.2016), XoX08 (24.03.2017), Yaryi (11.01.2012), YURA73 (28.10.2011), zd123456 (06.11.2012), Zei_2013 (25.03.2013), Zena_ (04.06.2017), Zero0007 (25.01.2017), zeusik (11.03.2014), zlodej (11.02.2013), Zmeika (09.10.2011), Zombokotik (14.01.2012), zzt_zzt (21.10.2011), алексANDр (12.09.2014), Александр90 (05.02.2012), АльбертИж (06.04.2012), Бонифация (17.01.2013), БУХ (09.01.2012), Вассол (19.02.2015), Владимир_88 (31.10.2015), ВладимирТМ (11.03.2013), Владочка (02.02.2012), Востриков (17.11.2012), габриель (26.01.2012), ГинДок (14.09.2012), Дама (02.02.2012), Екатерина888 (26.07.2017), Женечк@ (20.09.2013), Иришик (21.01.2012), Максик1973 (18.12.2014), Маруся18 (06.12.2012), Мать Тереза (26.04.2012), МилаА (16.01.2012), МИР (18.09.2015), Напа (25.01.2012), Ната33 (14.10.2011), Наталикю (17.11.2011), ПользовательФ (17.01.2012), прогресс-6 (13.10.2014), Рузиля (22.04.2014), СветланаСамара (06.03.2012), Сергей Ростов (27.03.2012), Сергей_Б (07.01.2012), Тина (09.01.2012), Тунгус (19.12.2011), ХО888 (04.09.2012), ышдуте (14.10.2011), Янеж (25.09.2011)

----------


## Natfim

*Куча разных отчетов и дополнений к любой 1С на сайте http://infostart.ru*

----------

bgmot (10.04.2012), Sergey73 (06.04.2013), Vlad7704 (05.02.2014)

----------


## kamar821

У кого-нибудь есть realizpr.ert для ТиС 7.7 доработанная с выводом общего веса по накладной. Буду очень признательна...

----------


## shibaldan

стоит 1с 7.7 + ПУБ 7.70.314 + 2квартал 2010 реглм. отч.

В конфигурации 314 уже присутствуют счет-фактура sf451 и накладная torg12. 
Очень часто нужно бывает добавить строки и столбцы в sf451 дополнительно. Приходится это делать каждый раз руками. Очень выматывает, поскольку не могу сделать копии sf451 и торг12 и внести в них изменения и сохранить! Как мне это сделать?
то есть чтобы можно было быстро переключаться между sf451 стандартной и той которую я правил, аналогично и в торг 12.

пробовал скачивать отдельно sf451 для ПУБ как внешнюю печатную форму, но опять таки не знаю как править и сохранять изменения во внешних печатных формах:(

Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## gfulk

> стоит 1с 7.7 + ПУБ 7.70.314 + 2квартал 2010 реглм. отч.
> 
> В конфигурации 314 уже присутствуют счет-фактура sf451 и накладная torg12. 
> Очень часто нужно бывает добавить строки и столбцы в sf451 дополнительно. Приходится это делать каждый раз руками. Очень выматывает, поскольку не могу сделать копии sf451 и торг12 и внести в них изменения и сохранить! Как мне это сделать?
> то есть чтобы можно было быстро переключаться между sf451 стандартной и той которую я правил, аналогично и в торг 12.
> 
> пробовал скачивать отдельно sf451 для ПУБ как внешнюю печатную форму, но опять таки не знаю как править и сохранять изменения во внешних печатных формах:(
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста


Смотрите мой ответ в другой ветке, созданной Вами.

----------

doktoranton (03.05.2016)

----------


## bragina1973

Во внешних отчетах и обработках для ЗиК есть хорошая штука: "Налоговая Ведомость", вернее была т.к. она считает базу для ЕСН. Никто не знает, может появилась новая подобная обработка для страховых взносов?

----------


## vashty

"налоговая ведомость" для страховых взносов есть, скачать можно все на том же инфостарте, немного недоработанная (при достижении базы 415 тыс. начинает неправильно считать общую базу и с материальной выгодой ерундит), но если таких вещей нет - обработка замечательная

----------


## irinanov

Может у кого есть обработка исправления порядковых номеров НОМЕНКЛАТУРЫ
Сбился номер, и тепеть когда заводишь нового поставщика выдает каждый раз один и тот же буквенный номер, который приходится менять на любые цифры. Может есть у кого обработка которая откорректирует порядковые номера всех номенклатурных справочников.

----------


## Maksy_G

> Может есть у кого обработка


Документы все полетят. Потерпи до НГ, а там потом поправишь после свертки

----------


## irinanov

[QUOTE=Maksy_G;83619]Документы все полетят. Потерпи до НГ, а там потом поправишь после свертки[/QUOT
А что такое НГ

----------

mxdm (26.03.2012)

----------


## Maksy_G

новый год ))

----------


## OlegSh

> Во внешних отчетах и обработках для ЗиК есть хорошая штука: "Налоговая Ведомость", вернее была т.к. она считает базу для ЕСН. Никто не знает, может появилась новая подобная обработка для страховых взносов?


здесь есть 
http://uslugi-1c.ru/

----------

онега (15.11.2011)

----------


## Irena_Vl

Уважаемые! Может кто поделится  внешней обработкой для свертки ЗиК. Работающей.  Ну очень надо. :blush:

----------


## alex_0213

Вы можете скинуть отчеты на другой сайт? Ссылка рабочая, но для моей страны (Узбекистан) "исчерпаны все слоты".

----------


## Wradik

НГ-новый год

----------


## v133

Внешние отчеты для 7-ки. Есть почти все. Удачи.
http://depositfiles.com/files/e7y6q89w5

----------

olgabuh (07.12.2011), Sergik010 (12.12.2011), StarushkaIK (14.10.2011), онега (15.11.2011)

----------


## knyaz-oleg

> Может у кого есть обработка исправления порядковых номеров НОМЕНКЛАТУРЫ
> Сбился номер, и тепеть когда заводишь нового поставщика выдает каждый раз один и тот же буквенный номер, который приходится менять на любые цифры. Может есть у кого обработка которая откорректирует порядковые номера всех номенклатурных справочников.


Есть такая обработка называется 1CUniCоde делает перенумерацию справочников,документов без потери данных Вот ссылка http://narod.ru/disk/27574082000/1CUniCode.rar.html  Сам пользовался не раз,и не надо ждать НГ:D

----------

1C_nik (29.11.2011), kutsman85 (21.09.2012)

----------


## vovchicnn

Прога состоятельно устанавливает коды. Поясните подробнее (я делал проверку номенклатуры на уникальность артикулов)



> Есть такая обработка называется 1CUniCоde делает перенумерацию справочников,документов без потери данных Вот ссылка http://narod.ru/disk/27574082000/1CUniCode.rar.html  Сам пользовался не раз,и не надо ждать НГ:D

----------


## Gangster2011

> Внешние отчеты для 7-ки. Есть почти все. Удачи.
> http://depositfiles.com/files/e7y6q89w5


К сожелению ни один отчет не работает!((((Или че-то не так далею?)))):)

----------


## v133

Отчеты проверены мной (каждый) и используются многими. Предназачены для бухгалтерии 7.7. Я обычно переношу их в конфигурацию, а неиспользую как внешние, хотя думаю это неважно. Работают в пос. версиях бухгалтерии 250... . Необходимо посмотреть Вашу базу. Можете выставить МД-шник. Я посмотю.

----------


## Gangster2011

У меня бухгалтерия 7.7,конфигурация УСН может из-за конфигурации не работает?:confused:

----------


## Kotenok147

> Может есть у кого обработка которая откорректирует порядковые номера всех номенклатурных справочников.


у меня есть, если еще нужно

----------


## VOLNA1981

Срочно нужен отчет по прогнозу амортизации

---------- Post added at 19:39 ---------- Previous post was at 19:37 ----------

срочно нужен отчет по прогнозу амортизации ОС

----------


## gfulk

> Срочно нужен отчет по прогнозу амортизации
> 
> ---------- Post added at 19:39 ---------- Previous post was at 19:37 ----------
> 
> срочно нужен отчет по прогнозу амортизации ОС


Хм. Может, конкретизируете, что за отчет, какая должна быть печатная форма. Сообщите конфигурацию, наконец

----------


## Lisa A

Спасибо

----------


## irinanov

У меня теперь есть такая обработка, если кому надо пишите

----------


## wanja76

Доброго времени суток!
Подскажите, можно ли "движения в разрезе документов" делать на осноовании 2-х видов документов , на примере вложеной обработки?
Может у кого есть обработка, поделитесь плз.
Заранее благодарен.

----------

sandeds (25.10.2011)

----------


## nt_

качаем

----------


## rikony

для знакомства

----------


## Zmeika

а есть ли такая обработка чтоб можно было перенести справочники, номенклатуру из Бухгалтерии в торговлю и склад....
вручную что то никак не осмелюсь

---------- Post added at 09:28 ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 ----------

а есть ли такая обработка чтоб можно было перенести справочники, номенклатуру из Бухгалтерии в торговлю и склад....
вручную что то никак не осмелюсь

----------


## L666

У кого есть обработка для УСН 77 ред 1.3. Когда с контр агентом есть два договора (УСН и ЕНВД) и он оплачивает по одному из них (полностью или часть) то программа  делает взаимозачет по второму договору тоже.

---------- Post added at 22:21 ---------- Previous post was at 22:21 ----------

:confused:

----------


## sl27

Спасибо )

----------


## ышдуте

спасибо

----------


## Ната33

Спасибо

----------


## StarushkaIK

Добрый день, ищу новую обработку для ЗиК 7.7 "Налоговая ведомость", у меня есть для 2010 года, но там в состав облагаемой базы для ФСС_НС не включена компенсация отпуска при увольнении, а у самой мозгов не хватает переделать:)

----------


## Dante1980

вопрос - а есть ли какая нибудь зависимость от сборок и страны адаптации или они все универсальные (ну 90% совеместимость)

----------


## zaq12

а есть обработка переноса данных из тис в бп2 очень надо

----------


## lekhaplaton

Спасибо добрый человек!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## trast-alqns

Что нужно ответить? Спасибо, надеюсь пригодиться.

----------


## ahka75

Да, куча, но только там надо заработать прежде чем скачать или оплатить доступ. А если ты пользуешься раз  в месяц, то какИ

----------


## dobraleks

СЕНКС

----------


## sandeds

А что нужно ответить?

---------- Post added at 16:52 ---------- Previous post was at 16:51 ----------




> ложени


 что именно точнее

----------


## jAMMA

НАВЕРНОЕ НАДО ПОБЛАГОДАРИТЬ )) Спасибо мил человек,что сделал сию добрую вещь )))

---------- Post added at 00:02 ---------- Previous post was at 00:02 ----------

Правда пока не смогла скачать ,но все равно спасибки

----------


## boepost

Спасибо!
Всегда нужные вещи.

----------


## NataZ

12345

----------


## SlavaS

Спасибо, скачаем на всякий случай

----------


## ST208

SPS AVTOR

----------


## KWG

> *Куча разных отчетов и дополнений к любой 1С на сайте http://infostart.ru*


Ага, только раньше часть разработок была в свободном доступе, а сейчас все за деньги, причем заранее не определишь (до скачивания) подходит ли тебе этот продукт.

---------- Post added at 09:17 ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 ----------

Если бы ещё уважаемый разработчик Сергей указал к какому периоду относятся его разработки, релизы-то обновляются налоги отменяются:p (ЕСН), формы документов меняются. Мне вот например нужна справка по зарплате увольняющегося сотрудника по форме 2011 года. Она у Вас есть?

----------


## ds_08

Спасибо

----------


## Serjion

Где можно взять Учет ГСМ 7.7 ?

----------


## margo75

а про кадры тут есть?

----------


## Ната33

[ quote="v133;89165"]Внешние отчеты для 7-ки. Есть почти все. Удачи.
http://depositfiles.com/files/e7y6q89w5[/quote] Это,  я так поняла для Украины ?

----------


## voha

Большое человеческое СПАСИБО!

----------


## delena

спасибо

----------


## ELEKO

СПАСИБО!!

----------


## ahleosad

спасибо за работу

----------


## tattoo_master

Спасибо!

----------


## mblank

Вот это хорошо!

----------


## Unreg77

cпасибо

----------


## Люда Б

+++++

----------


## accountant

Ищу обработку!!! Для 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7, в ней велся предприниматель на ОСНО, а книга учетов доходов и расходов индивидуального предпринимателя в ней отсутствует.

----------


## tanyabas

а обработки для переноса данных из парус 77 бухгалтерия естьИИ

----------


## chimcat

Благодарю

----------


## finetfile

Привет всем, поделитесь еси у кого есь возможность обработкой переноса данных из Камина 2.0 в 3.0 буду премного благодарен!

----------


## Tsvetik123

спасибо

----------


## sashaorion

Спасибо

----------


## DDoSS

Вкуусно))

----------


## Blackmen2002

А там есть справка по Форме 4Н?

----------


## panas80

Спасибо

----------


## olgabuh

Спасибо

----------


## Flagman1794

какая замечательная тема:)

----------


## SteelRat85

А есть печать ценников, что бы печатал сразу для списка номенклатуры (если я печатаю на А4, то размещал кучу ценников на одном А4) для Торговли и Склад?

----------


## Uriah38

Добрый День!
Есть у кого-нибудь внешняя печатная форма "Счета на оплату покупателю"?

----------


## Shela

спасибо

----------


## feter

Не плохо.

----------


## Muxacb75

Спасибо

----------


## alexio

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, внешней обработкой акта сверки для Комплексной конфигурации с возможностью выбора счетов для сверки (интересует движение по 58 счету, в станд. отчете этого счета нет).

----------


## Beeholder

спасибо большое за тему:drinks:

---------- Post added at 16:48 ---------- Previous post was at 16:47 ----------

а есть ли перенос физ лиц и сотрудников в архивеИ

----------


## Dahlia

Дурдом. 80% постов со спасибами

----------


## olgabuh

Спасибо

---------- Post added at 08:25 ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 ----------

Спасибо, что вы есть

---------- Post added at 08:29 ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 ----------

Люди добрые помогите:
1С 7.7 УСН

пакетный ввод реализации на основании счетов на оплату - очень нужно

----------


## profistar

Благодарю за проделанную работу администраторов и пользователей

----------


## Axcell80

спасибо

----------


## Kseniya

*Cergei_*,
Спасибо!

----------


## Avikk

Спасибо

----------


## vb077

удобно - всё в одном месте

----------


## Gabriell

Спасибо. полезная папочка :)

----------


## DClone

Спасибо

----------


## serj_ya

спасибо

----------


## ALM1959

Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dobraleks

спасибо

----------


## vakic

Не так часто делаются такие сборники. Спасибо!

----------


## Archifox

Спасибо столько всего что глаза разбегаются)))

----------


## outdown

Спасибо!

----------


## Андрей

Огромное спасибо! Классный набор.

----------


## mariaparad

Прям то что доктор прописал. 
Огромное спасибо.

----------


## 988104

Спасиб

----------


## swoi

respect

---------- Post added at 11:32 ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 ----------

Спасибо большое

----------


## SereguS

Народ, где взять Т2 для военкомата 1с77?

----------


## Veta7

12345

----------


## Nat_

есть что-нибудь по заявлению о регистрации ккт?

----------


## Yul_Gen

спасибо)

----------


## nklch

thanx

----------


## Bronco

Сенькс э лот!!!

----------


## and69

> Дурдом. 80% постов со спасибами


  Ага, нашел наконец конфигурацию дурдом. С Новым 2012 годом! Ура!

----------


## Pilamag

Скачал внешние отчеты, интересует Можно ли добавить итоговую строку (папка Разработка -Запрос 77)? Я делаю запрос по док. Оказание Услуг - хотелось бы видеть Итоговую строку реализации и тп. Помогите дописать. Спасибо

----------


## muhacc

павлины,говоришь...счас посмотрим...

----------


## Mik0la

Спасибо, подборочка норм!

----------


## flex81

Спасибо за обработки

----------


## Алекс222222222

спасбо!!

----------


## Tata7772

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Tata7772

Добрый день!
Если у меня не получается скачать, то что можно еще предпринять, чтобы скачать эти файлы иным путем?

----------


## AHDRUXA

Спасибо
А есть у кого КнигаУчетаДоходовИРасходо  в.ert для Бух 7.7
Буду очень признателен....

----------


## mic81

спасибо

----------


## bozok_1

спасибо

----------


## alex_bel

спасибо! есть у кого-нибудь обработка автоматического формирования счетов-фактур на аванс?

----------


## adm11ru

спасибо

----------


## bor_ivan

Может у кого есть обработка исправления порядковых номеров НОМЕНКЛАТУРЫ

---------- Post added at 10:43 ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 ----------

*спасибо*

----------


## leliq

gjcvjnhbv

----------


## nik75

Спасибо

----------


## сергей61reg

спасибо

----------


## SerNikAnt

Ну что ответить?.. Конечно же СПАСИБО

---------- Post added at 22:29 ---------- Previous post was at 22:28 ----------

спасибо

----------


## rhctn

спасибо!

----------


## Leonid_mail

сенькью

----------


## Андрей2008

Респект за труды

----------


## nadin1983

Cgfcb,j

----------


## yu-allex

Очень интересно ознакомиться - заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ann999

спасибо

---------- Post added at 13:52 ---------- Previous post was at 13:51 ----------

Спасибо

----------


## Амалия

нужна обработка- оборотная ведомость по складу или материальный отчет с выбором счетов.

----------


## 124

Спасибо

----------


## Lakrista

Огромное спасибо, как раз нашла нужную обработку по ОСам!

----------


## Анас

спасибо

----------


## MaxNet

спасибо

---------- Post added at 07:48 ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 ----------

спасибо

---------- Post added at 07:50 ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 ----------

спасибо

----------


## oyakunin0578

спасибо

----------


## Oksanchik

спасибо

----------


## mega77

Интересно посмотреть, заранее спасибо

----------


## Ребенок

Доброго время суток!
нужна налоговая ведомасть для ЗИК начиная с 319

----------


## cthutql

спасибо

----------


## Zokerr

У кого есть или кто может помочь с обработкой для закрытия счетов. При закрытии 20 сч. складывается следующая ситуация Все счета включая 23,25,26 были закрыты остатки по 00 и при закрытии 20 вновь появляются остатки... Поделитесь опытом или обработкой для закрытия и анализа процедуры закрытия.

----------


## MilAnd

супер! спасибо!

---------- Post added at 19:11 ---------- Previous post was at 19:10 ----------

спасибо

----------


## IB84

Ответ

----------


## morpod

И от меня большое спасибо! Я тоже присоединяюсь к Ребенок, есть ли у кого ведомость страховых взносов для ЗиК с 320 релиза. И может у кого есть ведомость  за 2011 год которая работает с релиза 318?

----------


## Напа

Премного благодарна и заранее признательна!!!

----------


## Hasperok

Спасибо)

----------


## Buldoser

Спасибо!

----------


## Oira-oira

Спасибо :)

----------


## ОльгаПаничкина

Доброе день. Очень, очень нужна новая ТТН для Предпринимателя релиз 7.70.183. Спасибо.

----------


## Zokerr

Кто может поделиться Книгой учета доходов и расходов для Бухгалтерии 7.7. её там нет но нужна еще бы рабочая по веткам находил но не работает.. не формирует обороты и нет печатной формы Очень очень ..  СПАСИБО

----------


## john54nsk

Спасибо!

----------


## grebets2006

Спасибо

----------


## Delta-911

Спасибо!

----------


## Delta-911

Спасибо!

----------


## lekhaplaton

СПАСИБО!!!!!!

----------


## Zokerr

Всем всем всем кому требуеться помощь более 250 различных обработко для 7.7. от переноса БД до восстановления номерации, от печати документов до ... и более http://vip-file.com/download/15608.1...5_250.rar.html
Зеркало http://letitbit.net/download/35302.3..._250.rar.html
ПАРОЛЬ к архиву *raruss*

----------

ch09 (13.05.2012)

----------


## Vishes

Спасибо!

----------


## Иришик

спасибо

----------


## asy80

спасибо

----------


## ezhik_katya

Спасибо!

----------


## verba

Спасибо, Сергей! Надеюсь, это то, что искала :)

----------


## biarm

Интересно, для клиент-банка что-нибудь есть в этой подборке?

----------


## psa16

Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## ldv75

спасибо

----------


## Dront7

Спасибо!

----------

proffe (02.02.2012)

----------


## proffe

Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## zolina

Большое 


> 1С 7.7: Набор внешних полезных отчетов и обработок более 100 шт. 
> Архив содержит следующие папки: 
> 1.Папка Админ- отчеты и обработки по работе с пользователями (монитор, изгнание, смена паролей), архивирование БД, удаление паролей 
> 
> 2.Папка Бухгалтерия- отчеты и обработки для 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7: Черный приход, акты сверок, отчеты по банку, кассе, движению денежных средств, доработанные ЖО, Карточки счетов, ОСВ, Материальные отчеты, отчеты по НДС, отчетыпо счетам фактурам, свертку итогов и др. 
> 
> 3.Папка Зарплата - отчеты и обработки для 1С:Зарплаты и Кадры 7.7: отчеты и расшифровки по ЕСН и НДФЛ, работа с Журналом расчетов ,справки по з\пл, отчеты по больничным листам, работа с календарями, кадровые отчеты, смена периода и д.р. 
> 
> 4.Папка Общие -содержит универсальные отчеты и обработки для платформы 7.7: работа с DBF, отчеты и обработки по документам, журналам документов, периодическим реквизитами, справочникам и константам 
> ...

----------

mrisha (12.12.2013)

----------


## Zokerr

Всем всем всем кому требуеться помощь более 250 различных обработко для 7.7. включаЯя различные конфигурации в т.ч. Камин 2.0. и Камн 3.0.от переноса БД до восстановления номерации, от печати документов до ... и более *ПЕРЕЗАЛИТО С ДОБАВЛЕНИЯМИ*

http://depositfiles.com/files/j6b2t1skf


*ПАРОЛЬ НЕ ТРЕБУЕТСЯ*

----------

veklich (24.11.2012), Zlata18 (12.05.2013)

----------


## Marita

Ссылка не работает 



> Всем всем всем кому требуеться помощь более 250 различных обработко для 7.7. включаЯя различные конфигурации в т.ч. Камин 2.0. и Камн 3.0.от переноса БД до восстановления номерации, от печати документов до ... и более *ПЕРЕЗАЛИТО С ДОБАВЛЕНИЯМИ*
> Всем всем всем кому требуеться помощь более 250 различных обработко для 7.7. от переноса БД до восстановления номерации, от печати документов до ... и более
> 
> *ПАРОЛЬ НЕ ТРЕБУЕТСЯ*

----------


## Marischka

подскажите, есть ли такая обработка по очистке в справочнике номенклатура страны происхождения для комплекснойИ? :)

----------


## Zokerr

*Marischka*, исправил все работает... СПАСИБО за информацию. Пользуйтесь

----------

Marischka (06.02.2012)

----------


## Shift128

ОтветИ?

----------


## НЗКСМ

> 1С 7.7: Набор внешних полезных отчетов и обработок более 100 шт. 
> Архив содержит следующие папки: 
> 1.Папка Админ- отчеты и обработки по работе с пользователями (монитор, изгнание, смена паролей), архивирование БД, удаление паролей 
> 
> 2.Папка Бухгалтерия- отчеты и обработки для 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7: Черный приход, акты сверок, отчеты по банку, кассе, движению денежных средств, доработанные ЖО, Карточки счетов, ОСВ, Материальные отчеты, отчеты по НДС, отчетыпо счетам фактурам, свертку итогов и др. 
> 
> 3.Папка Зарплата - отчеты и обработки для 1С:Зарплаты и Кадры 7.7: отчеты и расшифровки по ЕСН и НДФЛ, работа с Журналом расчетов ,справки по з\пл, отчеты по больничным листам, работа с календарями, кадровые отчеты, смена периода и д.р. 
> 
> 4.Папка Общие -содержит универсальные отчеты и обработки для платформы 7.7: работа с DBF, отчеты и обработки по документам, журналам документов, периодическим реквизитами, справочникам и константам 
> ...


Круто

---------- Post added at 13:22 ---------- Previous post was at 13:21 ----------

Спасибо

----------


## Localut

Друзья, может у кого есть форма квитанции ПД-4 (для оплаты физ лиц.) для 1С 7.7?

----------


## Zokerr

*Справка 2 НДФЛ 2012 для 1С 7.7 любых конфигураций*http://depositfiles.com/files/jgimgq2qv

----------

poctak (01.04.2012), Vladimir72 (06.02.2012)

----------


## PavelSed

У кого есть возможность скачать (или уже есть в наличии) ? Помогите !!! 


1. Документы "Табель", "Начисление больничного", "Начисление отпуска" для конфигурации Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 ( http://infostart.ru/public/74269/ )
2. Заполнение календарей в 1С:7.7 из файла Excel ( http://infostart.ru/public/101050/files/ )
3. Виртуальные календари ( http://infostart.ru/public/72975/ )

---------- Post added at 19:57 ---------- Previous post was at 19:56 ----------

У кого есть возможность скачать (или уже есть в наличии) ? Помогите !!! 


1. Документы "Табель", "Начисление больничного", "Начисление отпуска" для конфигурации Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 ( http://infostart.ru/public/74269/ )
2. Заполнение календарей в 1С:7.7 из файла Excel ( http://infostart.ru/public/101050/files/ )
3. Виртуальные календари ( http://infostart.ru/public/72975/ )

----------


## Zokerr

> Для тех кто хочет попробоватьhttp://depositfiles.com/signup.php?ref=Z-Zet


*Обработки для 1С 7.7. с диска ИТС за январь 2012* http://depositfiles.com/files/uj1iwmfoe

----------


## ChipsetX86

Очень нужна обработка Расчет процентов пени по просроченной задолженности http://infostart.ru/public/63469/files/ :) для 1С 7,7 ТиС

----------


## ЭтоЯ

замечательный подбор отчетов. только не нашел файлик для автоматического подбора ГТД. поделитесь у кого есть, пжл))))

----------


## aliaks

Спасибо, все в тему.

---------- Post added at 13:18 ---------- Previous post was at 13:14 ----------

Спасибо.

----------


## lizer

Никак нельзя открыть xml файл в 1С 7.7 ?

----------


## 658739

114444

----------


## Tarakanza

Спасибо

----------


## Alapola

Помогите найти обработку для 1с 7,7 Торговля Склад по поиску нулевых цен в Расходных накладных и Счетах-фактурах. 
Иногда при повторном проведении цены обнуляются, почему не знаю. Мне очень нужно по выявлению этих док-тов для исправления потом вручную.

----------


## Igor_Krap

спрасибо

----------


## bad_low

А отчеты MX-1 и MX-3 есть?

----------


## D.W.

Благодарствую!

----------


## sks1

нужна обработка для пакетной печати приходников и расходников для конфигурации УСН,
если у кого завалялась киньте плиз на skatanov@rambler.ru

----------


## Надежда0911

Добрый день!Очень нужна внешняя доработка  для 1 С 7,7 новой справки и заявления для подтверждения  основного вида деятельности.Заранее спасибо.

----------


## @net

Очень нужна книга доходов и расходов по усн для типовой!!! помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## vipQ7

Люди есть у кого внешняя обработка приложение к форме № ИНВ-17(Акт инвентаризации расчетов с покупателями, поставщиками)ИИИ?
Очень нужно....а то руками как то вообще не получается долго очень.....:)

----------


## cherilove

И мне очень нужна книга доходов и расходов по усн для типовой!!! помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## kirtcheff

> И мне очень нужна книга доходов и расходов по усн для типовой!!! помогите пожалуйста!


а чем не устраивает та, что находится в меню "Отчеты"

----------


## @net

> а чем не устраивает та, что находится в меню "Отчеты"


потому что в типовой нету в отчетах книги доходов и расходов для усн, только в упрощенке есть, а мне удобнее работать в типовой чем в упрощенке

----------


## ignatova

Народ хелп! Очень нужна обработка по групповому вводу счетов-фактур на основании Отгрузки товаров в 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7. ред 4.5! :) Уже весь интернет перерыла в поисках :rolleyes:

----------


## Zokerr

Большая просьба у кого есть "КНИГА УЧЕТА ДОХОДОВ И РАСХОДОВ " внешняя обработка от КАМИН поделитесь ПЛИЗ 
Есть на Инфостаре но забанили и до какого еще не известно помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/21643/

----------


## Natfim

Книга учета дох&#1.zip Ловите книгу учета.

----------

Zokerr (02.05.2012)

----------


## Zokerr

*Natfim*,Не работает книга под Бухгалтерией 7..7 выдает ошибку надо что то другое рабочее. Не формирует отчеты она хоть убей. Может какая настройка нужнаИИ

----------


## stei

*Zokerr*, *@net*, BookDox.zip вот эту попробуйте, во вкладках Доходы и Расходы проставьте проводками то, что хотите, чтобы попало в книгу

----------


## kng

Народ помогите с обработкой печати приходных документов. То. что есть в архиве - ДЕМО.

----------


## n1006

Очень сильно нужна внешняя обработка в 1с 7.7 торговля и склад. Маршрутные листы, которые формируются на основе документов реализация товаров и услуг с указанием каждого наименование товара и количества по контрагентам. Выручайте.

----------


## mariaparad

*ОльгаПаничкина*, вы нашли ТН для Предпринимателя? Можете поделиться?

----------


## vitus_b

Он платный

----------


## Ната33

> Народ хелп! Очень нужна обработка по групповому вводу счетов-фактур на основании Отгрузки товаров в 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7. ред 4.5! :) Уже весь интернет перерыла в поисках :rolleyes:


Вы нашли?  Я  тоже такую обработку ищу.  У  меня есть  такая обработка,  но она старая и для новых с/ф не подходит там не проставляется вид операции приходится вручную заходить и проставлять.  Если надо могу поделится

----------


## XaKeR03

Народ помогите пожалуйста! Очень нужна такая обработка: выводится новая таблица с позициями на основании прих.накладной с розничными.ценами новыми (прих.цена + %) и старыми (из справочника) и только если позиции в этой таблице присутствуют тогда они обновляются после проведения.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Olilit

> Во внешних отчетах и обработках для ЗиК есть хорошая штука: "Налоговая Ведомость", вернее была т.к. она считает базу для ЕСН. Никто не знает, может появилась новая подобная обработка для страховых взносов?


http://depositfiles.com/files/khgj83di5 Налоговая ведомость 2012 года

----------

MiraMak (07.11.2012), poctak (08.07.2012)

----------


## kynabo

Доброе время суток! Помогите, пожалуйста найти внешнюю обработку или на основании чего ее можно сделать. обработка должна выполнять следующее 
•	Выявит ситуации продажи с удаленных складов в «минус».
•	Определит, на каких складах присутствует неиспользованный остаток этого товара. Это может быть либо центральный, либо другой удаленный склад.
•	Автоматически сформирует для этих товарных позиций («минусовых») операции перемещения (документ ПеремещениеТоваров) с центрального склада, либо с другого удаленного склада. Приоритет имеет центральный склад: с него перемещения делаем в первую очередь. Если там будет недостаточно, тогда пытаемся искать избыток товара на других удаленных складах.
•	Может сложиться ситуация, когда общего остатка по всем складам будет все равно недостаточно, чтобы закрыть образовавшийся «минус». Это означает, что данный товар по данным бухгалтерского учета присутствует на остатках Организации-Поставщика. Для таких случаев необходимо организовать перемещение недостающего количества с Центрального Склада на удаленный склад. После этого сформировать документ поступления нужного количества (ПоступлениеТоваров) от Организации-Поставщика на центральный склад. 
•	Количество сформированных документов перемещения и закупа должно быть минимизировано. То есть если с центрального склада на удаленный перемещается в течение дня несколько товаров, их следует объединить в один документ. Документ закупа (поступления от поставщика на ЦС) в течение дня должен быть один

----------


## Arina2013

Добрый день, у кого-нибудь есть внешние обработки: 
- Учет и печать исходящих транспортных накладных в 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7
- Учет и печать исходящих товарно-транспортных накладных в 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7
С возможность автозаполнения строк на основании отгрузки и возможностью сохранить все введенные ТТН и ТН. Очень нужно, заранее спасибо!

----------


## Alekzander

А есть ли у кого-нибудь ВПФка Расходной накладной для БПУ 7.7? Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## khoy

Здравствуйте. А у кого-нибудь есть обработка по зарплате 7.7 "Корректировка долга по cотрудникам..."? Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## MX555MX

Еще очень нужны обработки, прайс с картинками для версии 7.7
http://infostart.ru/public/69756/
http://infostart.ru/public/73687/
http://infostart.ru/public/124368/
http://infostart.ru/public/64122/
 Буду очень благодарен, если кто сможет выложить.

----------


## Alex_MAI

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать простому бухгалтеру
http://infostart.ru/public/126638/
http://infostart.ru/public/126154/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/117719/
http://infostart.ru/public/137932/

alex4_@mail.ru

----------


## ELEKO

http://forum.infostart.ru/forum24/topic53636/ у кого-нибудь есть? Буду ооочень признательна)  evkoni@ngs.ru

----------


## Zokerr

Помогите нужна книга покупок-продаж для УСН 1.3 1С 7.7.... 
Поделитесь у кого имеется...

----------


## deadler

нужна инвентаризационная опись инв-3 по счету 10.11.1 может у кого нибудь есть? поделитесь, спасибо

----------


## astra51

помогите скачать ведомость инвентаризации расчетов с поставшиками и пр. для УСН 7,7 с Инфостарта


http://infostart.ru/public/20380/

буду очень признательна. nata9551@yandex.ru

----------


## vic17

Помогите скачать накладную с долгом http://infostart.ru/public/16837/, можно в личку

----------


## yurik_ageev

Всем привет! Нужна помощь
Суть: имеется xls файл в нем 2000 позиций и цен, как их загрузить в 1с 7.7

----------


## satorii

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста! Очень нужна эта обработка:
http://infostart.ru/public/14254/
Буду счастлива и очень благодарна, если кто-нибудь поделится!
satorii@yandex.ru

----------


## MiraMak

Помогите, пожалуйста, вот с этой обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/151232/. Заранее спасибо. makiri@yandex.ua

----------


## ValleySilence

если еще нужна обработка черкни на ValleySilence@yandex.ru  скину обработку по емейл.

----------


## 5zer

Зравствуйте помогите пожалуйста, есть база 1с 7.7 самописка 12гб является центральной и 8 переферийных, хочу в новом году все базы очистить от документов,все остальное оставить.Командный файл нашел , все очищает остаются только справочники все , остатков естественно нет.Так вот может у кого есть обработка переноса остатков,я понимая така как база самописная то стандартные обработки врятли подойдут, но мне бы хотябы посмотреть что откуда берется чтоб ее попробовать переделать под себя!

----------


## Irina 999

Здравствуйте!
Очень нужна внешняя обработка к 1С 7.7-заявление о выдаче подотчетной суммы, с данными из расходного кассового ордера на выдачу подотчет, для печати вместе с РКО
 У кого есть-поделитесь пожалуйста.:)

  Она есть на Инфостарте http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=122814 
  У кого есть возможность скачать, помогите пожалуйста!
Irina9-9-9@mail.ru

----------


## black shark

Может кому нужно Печатная форма Сверка наличия товара с кодом товара и сортировке по возрастанию
 Сверка наличия товара

----------

vitus_b (16.01.2013), vsavchuk (29.05.2013)

----------


## Adamante123

Ребят помогите плиз Из Комплексной 7.7 нужно переносить документы (приходн, расходн накл и кассовые ордера) с шапками и табличн частью.
Нужно переносить в Бухгалтерию 7.7 и УСН 7.7.Киньте плиз на почту с пометкоц либо сюда!Спасибо большое! guss98@mail.ru

----------


## lekhaplaton

кому урм

http://rghost.ru/43014443

----------

vitus_b (16.01.2013)

----------


## Nordm

Ребята! Помогите обзавестись такой внешней обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/75020/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## lekhaplaton

Люди может у кого есть буду обязан, очень нужна Выгрузка зарплаты в СНГБ,

http://www.nsits.ru/index.php?option...=10&Itemid=108

----------


## agent73

вот тут выкладывали пак 
Внешние обработки и отчеты (Апрель 2010) 
может есть он у кого ? надо 
*
Обработки по переносу данных из Паруса в 1С. Описание в комплекте*

----------


## sansnom

Помогите найти внешнюю обработку ert. Лицевой счет Т-54 для УСН 7.7

----------


## Neruben

Добрый день. 
Помоги,пжлста, найти обработку перенос данных из excel в раздел: "Поступление товара". Заранее благодарю.

----------


## tarak

Добрый день! помогите скачать пожалуйста с Инфостарта обработку. http://infostart.ru/public/78895/ 
эл почта 43admin@mail.ru

----------


## berg80

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/14255/

----------


## finetfile

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/14255/


  лови http://rghost.ru/44727372

----------

berg80 (24.03.2013), Zlata18 (12.05.2013)

----------


## MiraMak

Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/151232/

----------


## Andan

http://infostart.ru/public/81724/ Помогите плз скачать обработку, очень важно и нужно, а нигде не смогли найти( Заранее благодарен!)

----------


## Bark

Помогите пожалуста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/85328/ .Очень надо. Мыло: barkk@yandex.ru

----------


## psyxozzz

> Помогите пожалуста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/85328/ .Очень надо. Мыло: barkk@yandex.ru[/email]


http://rghost.ru/45210969

----------

Bark (12.04.2013), Zlata18 (12.05.2013)

----------


## Gotics

А нету не где отчета "Книга учета доходов и расходов" для 7.7 Базовая?

----------


## andrey934

Помогите, плз, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/64129/
заранее спасибо.

----------


## p-a_molzavod

Очень нужно : http://infostart.ru/public/183752/ - Подготовка сведений для ПФР 2013. Буду признателен.

----------


## krepko

Если есть возможность, достаньте, пожалуйста отчет по дебиторской задолженности для Бух 7.7. Может такой http://infostart.ru/public/77096/
Спасибо большое. krepko@ya.ru

----------


## Zlata18

> Очень нужно : http://infostart.ru/public/183752/ - Подготовка сведений для ПФР 2013. Буду признателен.


http://rghost.ru/45939589

----------

смит-с (14.05.2013)

----------


## brat89

Помогите плиз скачать http://infostart.ru/public/22230 или если у кого есть похожая обработка импорта/экспорта киньте плиз, мне нужно чтобы при загрузке контрагентов он сначала сверялся с ИНН, проверял есть такой или нет, а потом загружал, как в 8,2

----------


## kr111

Помогите, плз, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/74441/
Заранее спасибо

----------

alfutina (12.02.2014)

----------


## zarina24

Здравствуйте Все! Директору срочно понадобился отчет Анализ продаж в Торговле 7.7 с разбивкой по складам у меня мало практики не могу справиться самостоятельно. Может кто сталкивался или может за отдельную плату помочь . Буду признательна.

----------


## vovchicnn

*zarina24*, я подобный отчёт делал. Если есть интерес, пишите 1c-sos@rambler.ru Возможно, есть готовый вариант, если нет, за день сделаю. О цене договоримся.

----------


## tdviking

Помогите плиз вот с двумя обработками, бухгалтеру кровь из носа необходимы:
http://infostart.ru/public/91231/
http://infostart.ru/public/14014/
Скиньте пожалуйста на мыло tdviking@bk.ru

----------


## krepko

Друзья. Очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/77096/. Спасибо. krepko@ya.ru

----------


## vovchicnn

Обращаюсь ко всем, кто просит скачать с Инфостарт. Господа, у меня на ИС неплохой рейтинг, обратите внимание, ЗАРАБОТАННЫЙ!Так вот:
1. С какого перепугу я должен скачивать за свои Sm и выкладывать здесь? Т.е. я там должен купить для того, чтобы здесь выложить бесплатно? Там не хакерское творчество, а реальная работа людей.
2. На ИС подобное меценатство не приветствуется, вплоть до блокировки аккаунта.
3. Вам что, жалко заплатить 30 руб. за одну скачкуИ? А то: "бухгалтеру необходимы"... Хороша бухгалтерия, если 30 руб. жалко! 
В общем, совет такой: регистрируйтесь на ИС, закиньте на свой счёт эти копейки, и скачивайте, что Вам надо. Или Купите у кого-нибудь из местных (на ИС эти SM).

----------

Natfim (26.08.2013), vgy (28.01.2014)

----------


## Elena_Sin

Доброе время суток!ищу Анализ закупок для ТиС. Странно,что в стандартной конфе Анализ продаж есть, а Анализа закупок нет!Спасибо кто откликнется!

----------


## ruslanyaya

Пожалуйста помогите скачать  http://infostart.ru/public/85777/
ruslanyaya@yandex.ru

----------


## solkamera

> Доброе время суток!ищу Анализ закупок для ТиС. Странно,что в стандартной конфе Анализ продаж есть, а Анализа закупок нет!Спасибо кто откликнется!


 присоединюсь к просьбе, найти не могу, согласен и на платную, ткните носом пожалста

----------


## Ninaugntu

пожалуйста помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/276207

----------


## sbityutskiy555

В ОСНО 1С7.7 ведётся УСН. Пожалуйста, помогите найти внешний отчет "Книга учета доходов и расходов" для типовой бухгалтерии!

----------


## glavbuh

Доброго времени суток! Очень прошу помощи!!!!  У кого есть, поделитесь пожалуйста ,нужна внешняя печатная форма "Счет на оплату" для 1с 77.  Eсли можно скиньте на nadi3009@mail.ru

----------


## vovchicnn

Всё просто: у меня нет, но! могу сделать за 5 мин! Бесплатно только собаки ... . 200 руб., через 5 мин. у тебя готовое решение вопроса. От тебя: номер релиза, для которого писать

----------


## bestship

Уважаемые, кто может скачать с ИС (infostart.ru) http://infostart.ru/public/201301/
Помогите, плиз.

----------


## dorofeevs

Помогите! для Торговли и Склад нужен прайс внешний, с возможностью выбора базовой и основной единиц, может есть у кого?

----------


## vovchicnn

> Помогите! для Торговли и Склад нужен прайс внешний, с возможностью выбора базовой и основной единиц, может есть у кого?


каким образом единицы выбирать собираетесь? Они разные у разных товаров! Могу сделать выбор типа единиц, базовые или основные. На данный момент есть прайс с остатками, удобная штука, скажу я Вам! Если интересно, пишите 1c-sos@rambler.ru без активации работает 2 недели. Активация 500 руб. Про единицы, если надо - напишу.

----------


## mahmut1966

Объявление на взнос наличными новая форма :1С Преприятие (7.70.027)
Типовая конфигурация. "Торговля+Склад", редакция 9,2
Оптово розничная конфигурация (7.70.979)
Может кто выложит ?

----------


## Patat

Здравствуйте. Сейчас все поставщики начали повально менять цены на товар, и скидывают новые прайсы. Есть ли обработка для загрузки цен из файла Exel?

----------


## vovchicnn

> Здравствуйте. Сейчас все поставщики начали повально менять цены на товар, и скидывают новые прайсы. Есть ли обработка для загрузки цен из файла Exel?


Patat, отвечаю не только Вам, всем! Фирма 1с давно прекратила продажи конфигураций для платформы 7.7. Те, кто желает преобрести ЛЕГАЛЬНУЮ!!! версию 7.7, мой совет: Найти контору, у которой она есть/была и перерегистрировать на свою контору. Т.е., звоните в службу поддержки 1С (там спросят номер лицензии, который есть в жёлтой регистрационной карте и на любой книге из комлекта на наклейке), там объяснят подробнее. После этого сможете оформить подписку на ИТС, и получать все обновления ЛЕГАЛЬНО! Причём, неважно, где Вы их возьмёте, с этого диска (который выходит с запозданиями), или с левых саётов. Главное, чтобы была бумага о том, что Вы имеете право использовать это ПО и эти обновления.
P.S.: Фирма 1С выпускает обновления для 7.7 очень качественно, чаще, чем для 8.х.
//********************
Подробнее смотрите у мамы 1с: www.1c.ru

----------

Patat (23.11.2014)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Patat, отвечаю не только Вам, всем! Фирма 1с давно прекратила продажи конфигураций для платформы 7.7. Те, кто желает преобрести ЛЕГАЛЬНУЮ!!! версию 7.7, мой совет: Найти контору, у которой она есть/была и перерегистрировать на свою контору. Т.е., звоните в службу поддержки 1С (там спросят номер лицензии, который есть в жёлтой регистрационной карте и на любой книге из комлекта на наклейке), там объяснят подробнее. После этого сможете оформить подписку на ИТС, и получать все обновления ЛЕГАЛЬНО! Причём, неважно, где Вы их возьмёте, с этого диска (который выходит с запозданиями), или с левых саётов. Главное, чтобы была бумага о том, что Вы имеете право использовать это ПО и эти обновления.
> P.S.: Фирма 1С выпускает обновления для 7.7 очень качественно, чаще, чем для 8.х.
> //********************
> Подробнее смотрите у мамы 1с: www.1c.ru


Это неправда, что "Фирма 1с давно прекратила продажи конфигураций для платформы 7.7.", обращайтесь к любому франчайзи, пишете дополнительную заявку и получаете 1С 7.7 со всеми лицензиями. По схеме, предложенной вами трудно будет доказать лицензионность ПО (не будет на руках сублицензионного договора)

----------


## Ю1234

Помогите скачать плиз
http://infostart.ru/public/74525
http://infostart.ru/public/120521
Заранее спасибо

----------


## sean69

Прошу помощи
http://infostart.ru/public/100646/
http://infostart.ru/public/13846/
Заранее спасибо

---------- Post added at 17:48 ---------- Previous post was at 15:49 ----------

Прошу помощи
http://infostart.ru/public/100646/
http://infostart.ru/public/13846/
http://infostart.ru/public/63809/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## moyo

Очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/289848/    1С7.7 <-> 1C8.X  Спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

в  типовой конфигурации «Торговля и Склад», реакции 9.2 (7.7.983\ есть штатная Выгрузка в  типовую конфигурацию «Бухгалтерия предприятия», редакции 3.0 
в типовой конфигурации «Бухгалтерия предприятия», редакции 3.0 .37.xx есть штатная обработка загрузка и ТиС

----------

moyo (02.02.2015)

----------


## Patat

Добрый День! Большая просьба помочь скачать данную обработку "Загрузка цен номенклатуры для 1С7.7" http://infostart.ru/public/69892/
Один из основных поставщиков раз в месяц меняет обязательные розничные цены по которым мы должны продавать, позиций около 2500. Очень помогла бы подобная обработка.

----------


## Kotenok147

http://infostart.ru/public/308563/ может кто-нибудь выложить? Буду признательна

----------


## tania_123

Помогите найти  и скачать обработку  поиск дубликатов в справочниках 1с 7.7 - для поиска и удаления в справочнике Контрагенты позиций с одинаковым наименованием, ИНН

----------


## asima888

Прошу помощи (выложить) обработку "Табельный учет в УСН бух.7.7 " http://infostart.ru/public/84425/

----------


## TigerX

У кого есть возможность, выложите пожалуйста обработку *Свод по зарплате за произвольный период.* 1С 7.7 ЗиК
http://infostart.ru/public/180088/

----------


## Инночка-киска

Помогите плиз, нужна обработка для выгрузки реестров на открытие зарплатных карт Сбербанка, конфигурация ЗИК 7.70.350((((

----------


## khoy

> У кого есть возможность, выложите пожалуйста обработку *Свод по зарплате за произвольный период.* 1С 7.7 ЗиК
> http://infostart.ru/public/180088/


пиши мыло- вышлю(если еще актуально)

----------


## Таня36

всем привет. Подскажите стоит 1с 7.7., у меня почему то в базе не видно регламентированную отчетность. нажимаю а там все пусто даже нет бланков ни каких. Что то так понимаю надо доустановить, а что и где взять. и еще может кто сталкивался     Без договора (служебный; для платежей без указания договора как от этого избавиться.)
Помогите плиз.

----------


## vovchicnn

Если в меню "Отчёты" вообще есть регламентированная отчётность, то да, её надо отдельно устанавливать. Она разная для разных конфигураций: Бухгалтерия, Бухгалтерия УСН, Предприниматель.
Изначально устанавливается в момент установки конфигурации, затем периодически надо обновлять. 
Что значит "Без договора"? Вопросик уточните!
А подробнее по регламентной отчётности пишите 1c-sos@rambler.ru Решим вопрос.

----------


## Таня36

когда открываешь- отчеты-регламентированные- там все чисто, даже нет  никаких  бланков.

----------


## VelkaGot

Добрый день! 
Поделитесь, у кого есть, отчетом для ЗиК "Среднесписочная численность" но с разбивкой по подразделениям. (в конфигурации все скопом выводится)
gotzvolinski@ya.ru
заранее спасибо.

----------


## vovchicnn

> Добрый день! 
> Поделитесь, у кого есть, отчетом для ЗиК "Среднесписочная численность" но с разбивкой по подразделениям. (в конфигурации все скопом выводится)
> gotzvolinski@ya.ru
> заранее спасибо.


"Поделитесь"... А я, значит, делая это, божьей мочой должен питаться? Пиши сюда 1c-sos@rambler.ru 
Я напишу, или найду соответствие. А бесплатно - ищи на www.infostart.ru это форум лучших программеров 1С Росии. Я - один оттуда. Ты можешь и там на форуме спросить. Хамить не будут, зададут уточняющие вопросы, как и я.

----------


## Семен2014

Для ЗиКа всмысле 7.7? просто под 8.2 у меня пара есть обработок по теме а вот с 7.7 пусто(

----------


## vovchicnn

> Для ЗиКа всмысле 7.7? просто под 8.2 у меня пара есть обработок по теме а вот с 7.7 пусто(


Для частично грамотных: ЗиК только в 7.7 и существует. В 8-ках аналог называется ЗУП (Зарплата и Управление Персоналом). Так чё пишешь, когда даже в тему не Въехал?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> ЗиК только в 7.7 и существует


Ну почему же? Например, Зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения есть и в 8-ке

----------


## vovchicnn

> Ну почему же? Например, Зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения есть и в 8-ке


А как там это называетсяИ? Точно, не ЗиК? И я о том же. Вопрос всегда надо правильно формулировать... А я не могу отвечать на ...

----------


## Abdullah1983

Здраствуйте!
 Помогите пожалуйста скачать этот файл  http://infostart.ru/public/download....3208&pub=16837
И еще мне нужен отчет    ,,ведомость по контрагентами,,    где в настройках  можно было бы поставить группировку по месяцам.Заранее блогадарю!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здраствуйте!
>  Помогите пожалуйста скачать этот файл  http://infostart.ru/public/download....3208&pub=16837
> И еще мне нужен отчет    ,,ведомость по контрагентами,,    где в настройках  можно было бы поставить группировку по месяцам.Заранее блогадарю!


Исправьте ссылку, она не показывает публикацию.
Какая у вас конфигурация - бухгалтерия. торговля...?

----------


## Abdullah1983

Спасибо сейчас исправлю. Торговля и склад 7,7    (9,2)

---------- Post added at 11:06 ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 ----------

[QUOTE=alexandr_ll;446684]Исправьте ссылку, она не показывает публикацию.
Там есть файл ,,Накладная с долгом.ert,, я один такой скачал но долг кнтаргента почему то ,,0,,. показывает.ПРавильно показывает если зайти в раздел Сервис-Регистрация внешних печатных форм

---------- Post added at 11:51 ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 ----------




> Исправьте ссылку, она не показывает публикацию.
> Какая у вас конфигурация - бухгалтерия. торговля...?


Извиняюсь редактировать файл не получается.У меня эта функция не активна.   http://infostart.ru/public/16837/ вот этот файл хотел скачать

----------


## Nop

Ищу универсальный предаточный документ для ТИС 7.7

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ищу универсальный предаточный документ для ТИС 7.7


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4938fc3edfce/UPD.ert

----------

fil_and (18.03.2019), Nop (03.11.2015), SegaSh (16.08.2017), Маруся18 (06.12.2015)

----------


## @net

помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/14746/

----------


## @net

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/709794/ а есть ли такой вариант для бухгалтерии?

----------


## @net

помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/249341/

----------


## @net

помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/91389/

----------


## ValleySilence

сборник обработок здесь http://www.unibytes.com/folder/aZvYge3yUFkB

----------

@net (22.02.2019), fil_and (18.03.2019), LisLs (29.03.2019)

----------


## kuk1978

помогите найти решение в переносе данных из 1с 7.7 в Возмещение НДС Налогоплательщик !
для 8ки есть Выгрузка в "Возмещение НДС Налогоплательщик", а как в 7.7 быть ?

----------


## Nati999

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/985895/ Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Fltr

> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/985895/ Заранее благодарна!


А что, типовые правила не подходят?
Например https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9ChP/UFGfpQUD8
7.70.984 Торговля+Склад, редакция 9.2 > Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0"  3.0.68.15

----------

Nati999 (01.04.2019)

----------


## Nati999

Из ТИС 9,2 выгружается с ошибками типовой выгрузкой. Соответственно и в БП 3,0 не загружаются данные. Раньше все было хорошо. Ошибки появились в связи с НДС 20%. Не пойму как пользоваться файлом, который Вы прислали...

----------


## Nati999

> А что, типовые правила не подходят?
> Например https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9ChP/UFGfpQUD8
> 7.70.984 Торговля+Склад, редакция 9.2 > Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0"  3.0.68.15


Из ТИС 9,2 выгружается с ошибками типовой выгрузкой. Соответственно и в БП 3,0 не загружаются данные. Раньше все было хорошо. Ошибки появились в связи с НДС 20%. Не пойму как пользоваться файлом, который Вы прислали...

----------


## marik25

Кто знает, когда появится регламентированная отчетность за 1 кв.2019 для 7,7?

----------


## Fltr

> Из ТИС 9,2 выгружается с ошибками типовой выгрузкой. Соответственно и в БП 3,0 не загружаются данные. Раньше все было хорошо. Ошибки появились в связи с НДС 20%. Не пойму как пользоваться файлом, который Вы прислали...


файл правил следует скопировать в папку ExtForms вашей информационной базы и запустить обработку Сервис - Выгрузка в 1С Бухгалтерию - В Бухгалтерия 3.0

----------

Nati999 (02.04.2019)

----------


## Лёлик03

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите новичку.
1с 7.7, бух.учет 4.5 (конф. 7.07.638)
Счет на оплату покупателю печатается без реквизитов Покупателя, только наименование. Как сделать, чтобы реквизиты были? новая печатная форма, где взять? или что-то другое?

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте!
> Подскажите новичку.
> 1с 7.7, бух.учет 4.5 (конф. 7.07.638)
> Счет на оплату покупателю печатается без реквизитов Покупателя, только наименование. Как сделать, чтобы реквизиты были? новая печатная форма, где взять? или что-то другое?


Здесь печатная форма счета с ИНН и адресом покупателя
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3njn/24hqrYewJ
Скачать и скопировать в папку EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS вашей информационной базы

----------

rata (17.05.2019), Лёлик03 (16.05.2019)

----------


## AndreyFrimen

здравствуйте, нужно одну обработку написать, и интерфейс красивый запилить
кто может плз, отпишитесь в личку

----------


## vovchicnn

> Из ТИС 9,2 выгружается с ошибками типовой выгрузкой. Соответственно и в БП 3,0 не загружаются данные. Раньше все было хорошо. Ошибки появились в связи с НДС 20%. Не пойму как пользоваться файлом, который Вы прислали...


Я постоянно занимаюсь конвертацией... Так вот, когда обновляются БД Источник или Приёмник, как правило, приходится Правила Обмена приходится переписывать. Пусть Вам автор Правил их перепишет!

----------


## vovchicnn

> Здравствуйте!
> Подскажите новичку.
> 1с 7.7, бух.учет 4.5 (конф. 7.07.638)
> Счет на оплату покупателю печатается без реквизитов Покупателя, только наименование. Как сделать, чтобы реквизиты были? новая печатная форма, где взять? или что-то другое?


//
Сдаётся мне, это уже устаревший вопрос? Если нет, тогда:
1. Проверьте заполнений всех реквизитов Вашей организации в программе.
2. 638 - релиз - устарел давно, обновитесь на 650.

----------


## vovchicnn

> здравствуйте, нужно одну обработку написать, и интерфейс красивый запилить
> кто может плз, отпишитесь в личку


Готов помочь. Возможно, от Вас потребуется 1cv7.md файл из Вашей БД. В личку написал...

----------


## Axer

День добрый.

помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1021440/

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## 21062

> //
> Сдаётся мне, это уже устаревший вопрос? Если нет, тогда:
> 1. Проверьте заполнений всех реквизитов Вашей организации в программе.
> 2. 638 - релиз - устарел давно, обновитесь на 650.


Добрый день, у меня та же проблема  со счетом, помогите
1с 7.7 УСН 1.3 (7,70,274)  Я , конечно, не знаю о свежести своей программы, но последние три года точно никаких обновлений не было и где их взять я не знаю.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день, у меня та же проблема  со счетом, помогите
> 1с 7.7 УСН 1.3 (7,70,274)  Я , конечно, не знаю о свежести своей программы, но последние три года точно никаких обновлений не было и где их взять я не знаю.


Благодаря *Ukei,* можно всё тут ВЗЯТЬ

----------

Смирновка (01.06.2021)

----------


## 21062

> Благодаря *Ukei,* можно всё тут ВЗЯТЬ


Подскажите, что я тут могу взять, я не поняла

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Подскажите, что я тут могу взять, я не поняла


так слово "ВЗЯТЬ" кликабельное, вы по нему левой кнопкой мышки шмякните и перейдете по ссылке куда надо

----------


## 21062

> так слово "ВЗЯТЬ" кликабельное, вы по нему левой кнопкой мышки шмякните и перейдете по ссылке куда надо


Я не совсем уж такая тупая... Я скачала вот это 
USNBase_R770291_rel.zip 
USNBase_R770291_unp.zip 
USNBase_R770291_upd.zip
для УСН Базовая.  Правильно? А как сделать обновление?

----------


## Fltr

> Я не совсем уж такая тупая... Я скачала вот это 
> USNBase_R770291_rel.zip 
> USNBase_R770291_unp.zip 
> USNBase_R770291_upd.zip
> для УСН Базовая.  Правильно? А как сделать обновление?


Если у вас точно базовая УСН, извлечь из архива USNBase_R770291_unp.zip , найти в папке файл 1cv7.md/  и им обновиться.
https://www.1service.ru/blog/renew7.php
Если у вас проблема с печатной формой счета, то обновление не поможет, нужна внешняя печатная форма.
Типа такой https://infostart.ru/public/1119531/

----------


## vovchicnn

> Добрый день, у меня та же проблема  со счетом, помогите
> 1с 7.7 УСН 1.3 (7,70,274)  Я , конечно, не знаю о свежести своей программы, но последние три года точно никаких обновлений не было и где их взять я не знаю.


Дано вышли обновления: для УСН - 289, теперь 291, для ОСН - 649, теперь 651. Всё нормально работает.

----------


## tecom

Добрый День! если не сложно поделитесь УПД для Бухгалтерии
Заранее Спасибо...

----------


## vovchicnn

> Добрый День! если не сложно поделитесь УПД для Бухгалтерии
> Заранее Спасибо...


Извиняюсь за опоздание с ответом. Тему про 100 обработок писал не я, и это было давно. НО!!! Помочь я могу. Что конкретно Вас интересует и в какой конфигурации? (ТиС, Бухгалтерия, УСН-бухгалтерия ... и т.д.) Обрисуйте тему, желательно, с учётом не только необходимого, но и желаемого. За небольшую копейку сделаю.

С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## vovchicnn

> Добрый День! если не сложно поделитесь УПД для Бухгалтерии
> Заранее Спасибо...


Извиняюсь за опоздание с ответом. Тему про 100 обработок писал не я, и это было давно. НО!!! Помочь я могу. Что конкретно Вас интересует и в какой конфигурации? (ТиС, Бухгалтерия, УСН-бухгалтерия ... и т.д.) Обрисуйте тему, желательно, с учётом не только необходимого, но и желаемого. За небольшую копейку сделаю.

С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## apirol

Добрый день!
может у кого-нибудь есть внешняя печатная форма счета  для 7.7 усн,
что бы реквизиты контрагента были полные

----------


## apirol

Добрый день!
может у кого-нибудь есть внешняя печатная форма счета  для 7.7 усн,
что бы реквизиты контрагента были полные

----------


## СергейЗх

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой для 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия формирование книги учета доходов-расходов.
если можно на почту zach.serg@gmail.com

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой для 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия формирование книги учета доходов-расходов.
> если можно на почту zach.serg@gmail.com


Есть такая публикация: https://infostart.ru/public/139429/

*139429.rar*, *зеркало*

И ещё, вот такая: https://infostart.ru/public/78364/

*78364.rar*, *зеркало*

----------


## UncleD

Здрасти!
Может кто поделиться вот этой штукой https://infostart.ru/public/78895/  ?
uncle-d-2017@yandex.ru
Спасиб заранее!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здрасти!
> Может кто поделиться вот этой штукой https://infostart.ru/public/78895/  ?
> uncle-d-2017@yandex.ru
> Спасиб заранее!


*78895.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

pony95 (30.07.2021), ZapMos (26.06.2021)

----------


## stydent-by

Здраствуйте!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать этот файл https://infostart.ru/public/1175782/

----------


## deadler

Добрый день, помогите пжл скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1465601/, благодарю

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, помогите пжл скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1465601/, благодарю


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....964#post634964

----------

deadler (12.07.2021), zeroaccess (21.07.2021)

----------


## maggxz

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....964#post634964


Ссылка не работает(

----------


## borodаn

> Ссылка не работает(


 замените начало https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....964#post634964

----------

maggxz (29.07.2021)

----------


## cleo06

Добрый день! Нужна помощь! Как сформировать Книгу учета доходов и расходов индивидуального предпринимателя с общим режимом налогообложения в 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7?!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Нужна помощь! Как сформировать Книгу учета доходов и расходов индивидуального предпринимателя с общим налогообложением в 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7?!


https://infostart.ru/public/21643/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4aRv/4SuEEUbnX

----------

ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Нужна помощь! Как сформировать Книгу учета доходов и расходов индивидуального предпринимателя с общим налогообложением в 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7?!


https://infostart.ru/public/63945/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dGZC/jvUqqhdSo

----------

pony95 (29.07.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## VirusVlad

Приветствую!
у кого нибудь есть https://infostart.ru/public/183962/ ?
Поиск и замена значений ReplVal (с обработкой проводок)
Спасибо

----------


## postraven

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://настройка-1с.рф/public/1423066/
заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## Alexz3

Добрый день. Бухгалтерский учет 4.5 1С Предприятие 7.7 может есть обработка оприходовать и списать после инвентаризации
Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Визит

Добрый день.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/57653/https://infostart.ru/public/57653/
Заранее спасибо.

----------

